# Tout essayé ? : ecran gris au démarrage pas de pomme.



## Arielou (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Croyez moi j'ai bien cherché la solution à mon problème n'est pas dans un précédent post.


Apres avoir fais des siennes avec l'airport (se déconnecte impossible de le reconnecter sans le redémarrer), mon Mac ne s'allume plus, il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris :
On en arrive à la pomme et le soleil qui mouline et puis au lieu de passer au gris, la pomme et le soleil disparaissent et il ne reste que le fond gris. Le ventilateur se met alors a tourner très fort et rien ne se passe.

Tentatives déjà effectuées et résultats :

 laisser l'écran gris une après midi entière, rien ne se passe le ventilo souffle toujours aussi fort.

 vérification de matériel avec un démarrage "pomme+C". Il me disent que tout va bien.

 RàZ de la PRAM lâché au 4ème BOING. Rien de différent après 

 réparation des autorisations. 

 réparation des fichier système avec fck -yf, puis la commande reboot m a ramené sur l écran gris qui n en finit pas. 

 Finalement j'ai fait un démarrage sans extension en démarrant avec Shift. Là l'ordinateur démarre, mais au démarrage suivant il me refait le coup de l'écran gris. Par contre je ne peux pas utiliser les applications dont j'ai besoin pour le boulot.
[d'ailleurs si qqun peut expliquer vite fait ce que veut dire "démarre sans extension", je n'ai pas trouvé.] 
Cependant ce matin je le boot en sans extension et je ne tape pas mon mdp tout de suite (je prend un douche) le temps de revenir l ordi c'est mis en écran noir. J ai du le redémarrer sans extension encore une fois.

 je suis aller dans preferences systeme/démarrage et j'ai reselectionné min diss dure. J'ai redémarré et LÀ, MAIS DU JAMAIS VU : un écran bleu foncé avec des fines bandes verticales bleu azuré et aucun brui

Je suis actuellement au Japon et je n'ai pas les CD d'installation le seul Apple store de la région est a une heure de train.

Autrement dit vous êtes ma dernière chance.

Par contre j ai tout en time machine.


Merci beaucoup pour l'assistance précieuse que vous vous apprêtez à le faire. Où qu'elle mène.

MacBook Pro 15"
Version 10.6.8
2.3 GHz intel core i7
Memore 4Go 1333 MHz DD3


----------



## mingjaune (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à toi, 

Lorsque tu démarre en mode sans extension fait aussi un test sur l'état du disque dur et pas seulement les autorisations. Si le disque indique, que tout va bien . il est possible que ton système à des problèmes et nécessite une ré-installation complète de Snow léopard. Ensuite en se qui concerne les "des fines bandes verticales bleu azuré" deux possibilité selon moi. Sois un problème d'écran ou de carte mère. J'espère que tu fait des sauvegardes de tes données au cas ou.Sinon une solution que tu peut faire, c'est de commander sur le site d'apple le DVD Snow léopard et re-faire une installation. Mais le second problème que tu indique, tu devrais allez voir un Apple store ou Apple Prenium Resseler au cas ou.

Cordialement.


----------



## ysengrain (20 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, il me parait impossible de constater que l'ordinateur fonctionne comme décrit après fsck -fy si l'indication de fin de procédure n'est pas "System was modified".

Il faut reprendre fsck -fy jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus.


----------

